# Why buy MP oats rather than oats you get in supermarket?



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before.But I was about to buy some Myprotein oats for £10 for 5kg thinking it was a great bargain, but I talked to my mum and she said that she buys oats from Lidl(i think) or Aldi and says is costs her about 40p per 500g.

So is there any difference? Is their something I'm missing?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup they are milled very fine, almost powder like makes it a lot easier to throw into a shake.

Though i am thinking of buying a bag and just blending it instead.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

the only difference i find is mp supply fine ground oats,great for saving time


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

MP oats will be blended for you


----------



## Crimson (Jun 1, 2010)

as stated already the only difference is that they are very very fine, ideal for shakes, you can't blitz supermarket oats fine enough for use in a shake.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Crimson said:


> as stated already the only difference is that they are very very fine, ideal for shakes, you can't blitz supermarket oats fine enough for use in a shake.


I do..... just give them a quick blend no where near as fine but does the same job.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the mp oats!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I buy a kilo of oats from asda for 69p and they are fine in the blender...


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

I buy the cheap oats from asda aswell, they are fine unblended in a shake .. try it first before you blend them, save you time and effort plus wont effect the GI.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

J87 said:


> I buy the cheap oats from asda aswell, they are fine unblended in a shake .. try it first before you blend them, save you time and effort plus wont effect the GI.


Why would blending them affect the GI of them?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

The same reason that rolled oats are higher GI than "pinhead oats" aka "irish oats"/"steel cut oats" .. its went through a process .. Dont ask me the ins and out, just what i read.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Buy ur own n blend them mate if I've got a blender. I bought oats from my protein before then thought, why not just blend my own, so i did and there exactly the same! Trust me, dnt waste ur money on this if u can help it, just buy ur own from the supermarket n blend them.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if you want fine oats then get readybrek, but anyway I agree with j87 if you are breaking them down to much, you are breaking down their complexity thus making them into a more simple carb source, just like processed foods.....


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

J87 said:


> The same reason that rolled oats are higher GI than "pinhead oats" aka "irish oats"/"steel cut oats" .. its went through a process .. Dont ask me the ins and out, just what i read.


Cheers bud, i never knew that. Can't stand them in shakes so its not a problem for me lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just stick normal oats in and chug em down you bunch of fannys


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

myprotein are ideal if you work away etc or dont have access to a blender.

i prefer buckwheat flour


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Their basically for rich, lazy people.

I just use 50/50 ready brek (very fine but not great quality) and scotts oats (very high nutrionally but very thick and hard to mix).


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

freddee said:


> if you want fine oats then get readybrek, but anyway I agree with j87 if you are breaking them down to much, you are breaking down their complexity thus making them into a more simple carb source, just like processed foods.....


yes, just checked the readybreak oats in my cupboard and there extremely fine


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

chezzer said:


> yes, just checked the readybreak oats in my cupboard and there extremely fine


Ready brek is fine i keep using it in my shakes as i dont have a blender but its nutrionally awful in comparison to other oats with nothing added to them. 40g of scotts oats + milk is 14g protein which is pretty bloody good! with same amount of ready brek plus milk its like 6g


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Just stick normal oats in and chug em down you bunch of fannys


Haha! Love it!


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Never thought about grinding oats since the baby got teeth,


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

why not just eat the oats unblended?

put the oats in a bowl ,pour the protein drink over it,leave to absorb for 5 minutes.eat cold.

it doesn't take any chewing and it's down in a minute.


----------



## tommywilsonuk (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive taken to putting a scoop of whey powder onto my oats - like said above.. mix it well and it basically just tastes like chocolate porridge..

Not too many oats though as the bowl goes from practically nothing to PROPER loads with a little bit of whey powder!!


----------

